# Loss of Appetite



## gvdiscman (Feb 9, 2007)

I am a little puzzled as to why my red empress has secluded himself and no longer shows interest in eating? He has been in my 90g for several months with no issue. I have added several smaller peacocks within the last week and that is when I noticed him lose interest in eating. I lost a VC10 that was doing the same thing the other day. Fed primarily Spirluna flakes with the occasional NLS cichlid pellets. Altogether there are about 30 africans ranging from 2" to 5". No obvious aggression issues. Water changes done weekly. Water tests all within acceptable ranges. Really don't want to lose the empress, but its acting similar to the VC before it died.


----------



## 60gallon (Dec 14, 2010)

Im having the same problem with one of my peacocks.

Hes the alpha-male and just stopped eating last Wednesday. He would come out at feeding time but wouldnt eat and would say in his little cave most of the day. My water parameters were fine too (PH: 7.8; Ammonia: 0; Nitrites: 0; Nitrates: 40ppm; Temp: 78Ã‚Â°) and hes not getting picked up and doesnt show any signs of abuse or ich so I dont know whats wrong with him.

I did a 40% water change last night, added some aquarium salt and rearranged the rocks around. This morning he still didnt eat but he was out of his cave and has been chasing the larger peacocks around all morning long. So hes still the alpha-male, hes just not eating.

After doing some searching online about cichlids not eating, most said it could be either stress, ich, female holding, infection or internal parasite. I can rule out female holding, ich and stress so Im left with a internal parasite or infection. I dont see any white stringy poo so maybe its an infection. I bought some Metronidazole and Seachem Paraguard. If he doesnt start eating by the time it gets here I'll take him out and treat him.

Good luck to you! :thumb:


----------



## 60gallon (Dec 14, 2010)

Any update on how hes doing?


----------

